

Semantic Web: Difficulties with the Classic Approach - vuknje
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/semantic_web_difficulties_with_classic_approach.php

======
bct
Ho-hum, yet another straw-man of the Semantic Web.

Misinformation about the Semantic Web seems to propagate faster than
understanding these days.

